# new loft



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am building my first loft. Started yesterday. It is 4 foot by 6 foot by 7 foot tall. I have never had pigeons before so I will have lots of questions for everyone. Here are a few pics. Will be working on nest boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Looks good to me. Make sure there are no holes where rats can get in. If they do, they could steal eggs or even kill squabs! GOOD LUCK I'm so glad to hear that you are begining to keep pigeons! It will be a wild ride ahead! -Do you have pigeons yet ? What breed would you like to keep?

-Columba livia!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I do not have pigeons yet. Need to build loft, buy food and supplies and such first. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to get some.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are doing it the right way. I was too egar, and got a pair of birds half way into construction!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

So any idea as to what kinds?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I want to get homers. I don't plan to race them any time soon, Maybe next year or two. Probably will get two pair for now and see how things go.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is a nice start already. Maybe you can try putting some vents on the bottom front as well. If you intend to keep homers, then you need a trapping system as well.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I already have some vents marked out just have not cot them out yet. It was real hot in there when I was painting today, even with the door open so I know that it needs to be done. I am thinking about putting a sputnik trap on my aviary like I have seen in a few pictures of other peoples lofts.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I got the nest boxes put in today. Put the front on one of them, have to make the rest of them tomorrow then some perches, vents, windows.....


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Loft looks good to me.............................


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks. Was not very productive today, but there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. That's a good way to start out. Just a few at the beginning, and take your time. See how it goes.

Yep, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Brian,

Now you know how important those vents are. Because you live in Michigan I suppose you need a way to have the ability to close those vents during very cold spell or snow as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks good, just hope your tall though, I can't even think about trying to catch a pigeon in a 7 footer, as Im 5'2....I think your pigeons will be happy in that though, nice and cozy, off the ground with the aviaries....ah I see you have a German shorthair too!.....aren't they special


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes Shorthairs are special. She is a total spaz, until she crawls in bed. She is actually my brothers dog. We rescued her about a year ago, were I think the 4th owner. Nobody could handle her energy.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Your loft is looking really nice! I have the same size loft but mine is only 6' tall. Makes it easier to catch the birds. Good luck on the rest of your build and show us pictures when you get your birds.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

working on nest fronts now, just taking a break to feed dogs. Busy day today so I probably wont get too much done.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I got the nest box fronts finished and painted. Also built some v/perches. It is dark now so I will have to put them in tomorrow. Lots to do still though. Luckily I have a lot of time on my hands right now.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

here is a pic of nest box fronts now that the paint has dried.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are very good in crafting stuff.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good! I can see that your pretty handy. You said you have made V-perches. It gets cold in your area, and the flat perches are better for the birds. They can lower themselves down over their feet to keep them warm. On a V-perch, they have to wrap their feet over it. They're not as comfortable anyway. Pigeons like to lay on them too. Where I want the poops to be caught by the V, I just attached plastic V-perches that I bought online, under the flat perch.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jea3 I will be putting other perches in also, Just wanted to give them a variety.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Variety is good. Sure they'll apreciate that. Building a new loft is fun and challenging. I'm excited for you. Hope to see more pictures soon. Those boxs are gonna look great.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are more pics. Done with the inside except cutting in some vents. Got nest boxes, perches and electrical done and started on aviary. Getting dark and might rain soon so I will try to get it done tomorrow if it does not rain all day.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Looks good! I can see that your pretty handy. You said you have made V-perches. It gets cold in your area, and the flat perches are better for the birds. They can lower themselves down over their feet to keep them warm. On a V-perch, they have to wrap their feet over it. They're not as comfortable anyway. Pigeons like to lay on them too. Where I want the poops to be caught by the V, I just attached plastic V-perches that I bought online, under the flat perch.


I forget who on this site showed me their perches but they work great. Use a 1X4 and every foot glue and screw a 2X4 5 inches long into it. Attach the 1X4 to the wall vertical and the birds perch on the 2X4s. Their butts hang over so poop cleanup is better and they are easy to make. I started with box perches but am changing over because cleanup is easier.

Great looking loft, you can draw and cut a strait line.

Tony


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tony I have perches like you described in the loft plus some2 foot long shelf type ones, I just did not have them up whan I took the pics. I have about 15 perches in the loft and only "plan" no having 10 birds.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

nice clean work..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bcr1 said:


> Tony I have perches like you described in the loft plus some2 foot long shelf type ones, I just did not have them up whan I took the pics. I have about 15 perches in the loft and only "plan" no having 10 birds.


Good looking loft. When you add the birds, a beautiful morning, a cup of coffee, your lady in hand, then life becomes perfect. Enjoy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bcr1 said:


> Here are more pics. Done with the inside except cutting in some vents. Got nest boxes, perches and electrical done and started on aviary. Getting dark and might rain soon so I will try to get it done tomorrow if it does not rain all day.


Those nest boxes look great. One thing though, I'd paint the inside, at least the floor of the boxes, as it would be a lot easier to clean. I used the same wood for mine, and the roughness makes it hard to scrape as it is, but without paint, it'll be worse. I don't like them for the floor of the boxes, I think I'll probably add a layer of plywood, and paint again. It'll be easier to scrape and wash. When I disinfect the boxs occaisionally, I'm glad they're painted, as with that wood, it swells more when it gets wet, which makes the surface rougher. Looks great though.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks jay3, that is a good idea. I will do that tomorrow. Just about have it finished now. Just a few odds and ends to do tomorrow like vents and such. Got the aviary finished today but it is too dark to take pics now. I will have "finished product" pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're doing a great job. It looks nice. You'll have happy birds.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Nice work bcr!

I'm sure your birds are going to love their home. Have you thought about which breed or bloodline your looking to get?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kevin, I am getting homers. I am not too worried about bloodlines because I don't plan on racing them, just enjoying them. I have pid on 4 birds on eggbid, one of which I "won" the bidding on. Waiting to hear back from the seller, all of the birds are from the same person and I should be able to pick them up since they are in michigan also.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I'm impressed bcr1! Looks better than my loft.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Columbia livia. It is surprising what you can do with recycled and free materials. I have only a little over 100 dollars into it Fortunately I have done a lot of construction work as well as a lot of woodworking so it is not so much challenging as fun. Taking longer than I thought though.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Thats great! my loft is also made ont of recycled wood and fence I don't know how much I spent overall, but I just bought a few 2 by 4's for structure, and I found the rest of my wood in people's trash at the end of the month on trash pickup day. It's astonishing how people throw away perfectly good lumber!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

*bcr1,* Your loft is looking good.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Those nest boxes look great. One thing though, I'd paint the inside, at least the floor of the boxes, as it would be a lot easier to clean. I used the same wood for mine, and the roughness makes it hard to scrape as it is, but without paint, it'll be worse. I don't like them for the floor of the boxes, I think I'll probably add a layer of plywood, and paint again. It'll be easier to scrape and wash. When I disinfect the boxs occaisionally, I'm glad they're painted, as with that wood, it swells more when it gets wet, which makes the surface rougher. Looks great though.


He's right of course, but I also line mine with newpaper so each week I roll up the old and lay down new. Makes cleaning easier, got that idea on this forum also. I'm all about making, dealing with poop, easier.

Looking good,
Tony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Big T said:


> He's right of course, but I also line mine with newpaper so each week I roll up the old and lay down new. Makes cleaning easier, got that idea on this forum also. I'm all about making, dealing with poop, easier.
> 
> Looking good,
> Tony


Tony's right. The newspaper is a great idea. Makes cleaning a lot easier. I did that all last summer and fall. It worked great. Easiest way to clean that I've found. But I live in New England where the winters get cold and snowy. So I started using wood chips and straw in the nest boxs to make them cozier, and it started getting all in between the couple of layers of paper that I used. And under it, so I eliminated the paper. But if you don't use the chips and straw in the boxs, newspaper is definately the way to go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Columba livia! said:


> Thats great! my loft is also made ont of recycled wood and fence I don't know how much I spent overall, but I just bought a few 2 by 4's for structure, and I found the rest of my wood in people's trash at the end of the month on trash pickup day. It's astonishing how people throw away perfectly good lumber!!


It is amazing, isn't it? I guess people build something, then don't want to store the leftover wood, so they just toss it out. Not me! It'll always come in handy for something down the road!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well the loft is done finally Here are a few more pics. I have several more in my albums if you guys and gals want to see more. Now I just need birds!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

your loft looks great


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice. With respect to the trapping system, I think the landing board should be flush with trap entrance else the pigeon might be hesitant to drop down because their feet is not leveled.


----------

